# Mit welche Art Fu anschliessen



## waldy (30 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage,

es geht um eine Anlage mit Kran,
Fahrweg von Kran ist  ca. 100 Meter Lang.

Ich muss mit FU am Krananlage mit 2 Motoren gesteurn und Kabel für schleppkette auswählen.
Ich habe es so gedacht:

1) Lösung:
FU in Schaltschrank ( auf Boden) einbauen und mit Flexsibel Kabel Motoren verbinden.
Mit:
a) abgeschirmte Kabel
b) nicht Abgeschirmte Kabel - aber welche FU passt dann dafür?

2)Normale Flexibel Kabel von Schrank bis Motoren in schleppkette verlegen, und dierekt an Motoren FU einbauen (natürlich dann liege ich noch eine Kabel für FU Steuerung)


Was würden SIe mir Empfälen ( welche Flexibel Kabel) und wo kann man das bestellen?


gruß waldy


----------



## MSB (30 Januar 2006)

Wenn du sagst 100 Meter lang,
dann kann man davon ausgehen dass das Kabel zwischen Motor und Schaltschrank länger ist?

In diesem Fall hast du dann 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. FU am Motor
2. FU im Schrank aber mit Sinus/LC-Drossel, heißt je nach Hersteller mal so mal so

Die Entscheidung zwischen 1 oder 2 hängt von deinen Vorlieben ab.
Allerding bei Krananlagen ist Möglichkeit 1 wg. Wartungsarbeiten wohl eher schlecht.

Auf jeden Fall musst du Schleppkettenfähige Leitungen nehmen.
Hersteller z.B. Lapp oder Helukabel und noch unzählige andere.
Normale Flexible Leitung sind in relativ kurzer Zeit beschädigt.

Falls FU im Schrank und Sinusdrossel :!: braucht man keine geschirmten Leitungen mehr.


----------



## waldy (30 Januar 2006)

Hi,
Danke für die Antwort,

"dann kann man davon ausgehen dass das Kabel zwischen Motor und Schaltschrank länger ist? "- ja das stimmt.
Ich dachte , wenn ich finde FU ( mit Anschluss ohne abgeschirmte Leitung) , dann von Schaltschrank bis Kran dachte ich ganz Normale Leitung anschliessen, da eine Verteiler oder Kiste einbauen und von diese Punk schon Flexible Leitung in Schleppketten verliegen.

Ich habe gehört, das abgestimmte Flexible Leitung kostet ca. 1 Meter - 100 eur . Stimmt das?



MSB und wo bestellst du (fals machst du das)  Sinusdrossel ?
Ich brauche für Motoren 2,2 Kw.

gruß waldy


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2006)

Hi Waldy
Die Sinusdrossel solltest Du in absprache mit dem FU-Hersteller auswählen und auch dort bestellen. Die Anwendungsberater wissen normaler weise am besten bescheid.

Falcon4


----------



## waldy (30 Januar 2006)

Hi, habe heute geschaft nur nach Fa.Lapp angerufen.

100 Meter kosten ca. 380 eur ( 4*2,5 mm) Abgeschirmte Kabel.


Frage: darf man abgeschirmte Kabel aus Shrank bis Krananlage ziehen, dann in Verteiler auf Reihenklmmen drauf setzten, und davon von Reihenklemmen weiter Abgeschirmte Kabel bie Motoren verlegen?

also, Praktisch , auf Mitte von Länge Abgeschirmte Kabel auf Reihenklemme setzten ?
Damit wenn später in Schleppketten Kabel Kaputt geht, kann man nur hälfte tauschen, und nicht ganze Kabel ziehen?
gruß waldy


----------



## MSB (30 Januar 2006)

Darf man.


----------

